# Headlight modification on Troy Bilt 2840?



## lander (Feb 14, 2018)

I just picked up a gently used 2008 2840 and was surprised to see that according to the manual, the headlight is always on. I wouldn't think that would be needed on a bright or sunny day but I suppose Troy Bilt knows best. :wink2:

Anyway, it didn't seem like it would be much of a problem to cut one of the wires, splice a rocker switch into it, cut a hole in the dash and mount it. Before I do that though I thought I'd check with people who know more about Troy Bilts than I do.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My old MTD is like that too. I have been wanting to put a switch on and some folks here told me that can be done. Get a waterproof switch though.


----------



## lander (Feb 14, 2018)

It looks pretty simple, just two 14 ga wires running to the bulb underneath the dash. But if there's some operational reason for it to be on all the time, I'd prefer to not find out by cutting one of them. Seems really dumb for it to be always on but then I'm not an electrical engineer.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Most of these have lights more to be seen than to see, yes it helps in the dark but the light helps oncoming cars driving in a snow storm notice a light through the flakes so they start paying attention to what is in the road (that would be you in this case) so they opted to save the cost of a switch.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I would image that Troy-Bilt's decision was not to spend a few extra $ on a switch. Should be a simple thing to add one as long as you ID the correct wire . . . probably not many to choose from anyway.

I agree the lights are more marker lights than seeing lights.


----------



## lander (Feb 14, 2018)

Only 2 wires going to the bulb so it ought to be pretty easy. 

The marker light thought is a possibility. Personally, I don't plow in a snowstorm or in the street but then we don't get 2' of snow where you have to plow during the downpour to stay ahead of it. Troy Bilt needs to cover all different scenarios.

Remember the big popular thing many years ago where cars had one always on marker light in center of the grill? Supposed to be some kind of safety feature. That's back a lot of years. I'm 70 now and I was somewhere in "kid-dom" when that was going on.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

See and be seen. Wearing a safety vest is a good idea when blowing snow.


----------

